# ActiveSync/Exchange problem - can't delete messages



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I have a Cingular 8525 with Windows Mobile 5. It uses ActiveSync to synchronize everything over the air with my Exchange server. Everything works find, except that if I delete a message using the phone, the message still shows as new on the server. If I move a message to another folder, it moves fine. But, if I move a message to Delete Items, it still remains in the Inbox. Any ideas?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

FYI, I managed to fix this by opening ActiveSync on the mobile device, going to Menu and then Options, choosing "Exchange Server" and clicking "Delete". This deletes the connection to the server, but not any mail, tasks, calendar items, etc. I then went in and created the connection normally and all is well. It took quite a while to sync my (rather large) inbox -- so much so that the battery nearly died, but I was near my charger. Now that synchronization has completed, I can easily delete messages. The email application even seems to respond faster than before. I hope it lasts!


----------

